# alors même que



## Luis_A

¿cómo debe entenderse esta expresión, *alors meme* (sé que me falta el símbolo en meme, perdón*?*
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Francisco Javier

Bonsoir Luis  ; otra manita desde España : 
alors même : depende del contexto , pero es muy valido : *a pesar de*..

Por ejemplo ; je l'aime alors même ..quelle est loin
le quiero a pesar... de que esta lejos..

_pero si es algo juridico, puede ser un poco distinto, aqui te pongo la forma ...digamos corriente 

*Saludos *
_


----------



## Luis_A

Merci, Francisco Javier:
Un saludo desde este lado del mundo.


----------



## liloune

J'ai des difficultés pour traduire l'expression française "alors meme que" en espagnol... est ce que quelqu'un sait de quelle maniere je peux la traduire?

Merci d'avance
liloune


----------



## Gévy

Bonsoir Liloune,

Replace-nous l'expression dans son contexte, dans une phrase, s'il te plaît . Ça aiderait...

Merci. Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## nacho_bn

Hola, soy un chico español q estudia traducción. Estoy intentando traducir la siguiente frase, y quería saber si alguien podía decirme más o menos por dónde ir, xq la verdad sq no se m ocurre nada. "Un zéro pointé après les bonnes notes de la mi-année et alors même que l'Insee, le premier, escomptait 0,6 %." El texto es económico. Bueno, si alguien puede echarme un cable se lo agradecería muchísimo! Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Talant

Hola Nacho:

Yo veo que ese "même" va con el sentido de "incluso". El "alors" es para aumentar carga de choque.

Yo lo traduciría como "... tras las buenas notas de mediados de año e incluso cuando hasta el Insee contaba con un 0,6%"

Yo tengo más dudas sobre cómo traducir "l'Insee, le premier," Entiendo que se refiere a que era el primero de todos en contar con subida (o lo que sea).

Saludos


----------



## yserien

Bienvenido al foro Nacho bm.
Quizá puede orientarte saber que las reglas del foro desaconsejan el uso del lenguaje SMS.Una pregunta : ¿qué significa "Insée", una abreviatura ? No viene en el diccionario de WR.


----------



## Paquita

Talant, estoy conforme contigo, no se trata de "primero" cronológicamente sino de ser el que se equivocó más aún que los demás ya que hubiera debido ser el más clarividente.

Yserien , Insee=  Institut National de la Statistique et des Études Économiques


----------



## Domtom

nacho_bn said:


> "Un zéro pointé après les bonnes notes de la mi-année et alors même que l'Insee, le premier, escomptait 0,6 %."


 
e incluso a pesar de que


----------



## le batteur fou

Bonjour !
J'ai une question dans le même genre, alors je profite de ce topic !
Comment pourrais-t-on traduire "alors même que" dans la phrase:
"[il] sursautait au moindre bruit alors même qu'il croyait dormir" ?
Merci d'avance !
A bientôt.
Le Batteur Fou


----------



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
El hilo que se refiere a esta expresión no está solucionado. Aprovecho la ocasión para plantear la pregunta y matar dos pájaros de un tiro. ¿Cómo se traduciría al español alors même que? He aquí el contexto:
L'angoisse soulevée par le claustrum représenté par la salle de classe et celle qui correspond à la séparation d'avec les personnages familiaux, mobilisent une énergie considerable qui se trouve retirée aux activités intellectuelles proposées, *alors même que* le développement de la pensée est gêné par la massivité des déplacements de l'énergie libidinale.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Paquita

Clessidra said:


> L'angoisse soulevée par le claustrum représenté par la salle de classe et celle qui correspond à la séparation d'avec les personnages familiaux, mobilisent une énergie considerable qui se trouve retirée aux activités intellectuelles proposées, *alors même que* le développement de la pensée est gêné par la massivité des déplacements de l'énergie libidinale.


 
"alors même que" indica dos cosas simultáneas de las cuales una llega en el momento menos oportuno por causa de la otra

cuando al mismo tiempo / precisamente cuando/ en el mismo momento en que/justo cuando por desgracia... = se aproximan a la idea; debe de haber algo mejor, pero no me sale.


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> precisamente cuando



En ese contexto, esta opción de Paquita me parece la mejor.


----------



## c.douesnel

Hola:

Yo diría sencillamente "aunque", seguido de un verbo en indicativo...

Saludos


----------



## Clessidra

Muchas gracias a todos,
Saludos.
Eva


----------



## hual

le batteur fou said:


> Bonjour !
> J'ai une question dans le même genre, alors je profite de ce topic !
> Comment pourrais-t-on traduire "alors même que" dans la phrase:
> "[il] sursautait au moindre bruit alors même qu'il croyait dormir" ?
> Merci d'avance !
> A bientôt.
> Le Batteur Fou


 
Hola

Propongo: "El menor ruido lo sobresaltaba, aun cuando creía estar durmiendo".


----------



## le batteur fou

!Gracias! Me parece muy bien !muchas gracias!


----------



## pepebotella

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo un texto periodístico y me ha aparecido una frase con el nexo "même que" que no sé cómo interpretar, no sé si clasificarlo como una concesiva o qué. El contexto es el siguiente y además mi posible traducción. ¿Qué opináis? Muchas gracias.

[FONT=georgia!important]Alors même que les Français n'ont pas décroché le droit d'arborer le badge portant l'inscription _"pour un monde meilleur"_ - comprendre : pour une Chine meilleure.[/FONT]


 [FONT=georgia!important]Por ello mientras los franceses no han negado el derecho a lucir la insignia con el logotipo "por un mundo mejor", entendiendo con el mismo: por una China mejor.[/FONT]


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La equivalencia sería más bien del tipo:

- Mientras que los franceses aún no han...

Tu solución -_por ello, mientras los_- nos invita a esperar algo más que no llega al final de tu frase en español. Y ese algo no llega porque en la frase original no está. 

Ah, otra cosa: cuidado con la traducción de *décrocher*.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pepebotella:

Tu problema viene de que no viste cuál era la expresión entera: alors même que.

Acabo de unir tu pregunta a otro hilo anterior, si lo lees entero entenderás luego mejor tu frase. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

El texto
Creo que aquí _alors que_ subraya la oposición y el _même_ solo refuerza esta oposición.
Mi opción:
- Precisamente cuando los...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola, 

Estoy de acuerdo con *Victor Pérez*, en cuanto a la propuesta del término _*Mientras *_, y también tiene razón de llamar tu atención a propósito de la traducción impropia que haces de la palabra _décrocher _pues significa -en éste caso-: *conseguir*....

Que te vaya bien!
Petit Robert


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Nueva pregunta!​ 
Tengo esta frase, acerca del "lenguaje indirecto" al que refiere Merleau-Ponty en algunas de sus obras: 

"Il s'agit d'un langage qui, alors même qu'il se forme sous l'exigence de tout dire, ne saurait s'évader de ce qu'il est fait pour attester".

Mi duda consiste en que he visto diferentes traducciones de esta estructura, a veces como "aun cuando" y otras como "en el preciso momento en que"/"precisamente cuando"... ¡y también como "aunque"!

¿Cómo tomarla aquí?

"Se trata de un lenguaje que, aun cuando/precisamente cuando/aunque se forma/e bajo la exigencia de decirlo todo, no podría evadirse de que está hecho para atestiguar". Este es mi intento parcial, merci!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola León:

Me parece que "aun cuando" refleja muy bien la oposición/el contraste que quieren señalar en tu frase. 

Solo mi opinión. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Te agradezco mucho, amiga...


----------



## Petit Robert

buenas noches: 

Quería arriesgar una propuesta. Quizás lo traduciría así:  _Se trata de un lenguaje que, al formarse bajo la existencia de decirlo todo, no sabría evadirse de que está hecho para atestiguar._

Hasta luego,


----------



## Gévy

Hola Petit robert, 

Tu frase cambia totalmente de significado. Ya no se evidencia un contraste, sino que señala una consecuencia lógica.

Solo mi opinión.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola Gévy,

Tienes razón; entiendo. Pero pensé que la frase se podía entender también así.... sé que la traducción propuesta parece la mejor, pero tenía interés en forzar otra interpretación... _alors même qu'il se forme... il ne saurait s'évader_ il ne saurait s'évader au moment où il se forme... 

Le langage ne saurait s'évader de ce qu'il est fait pour attester, alors même qu'il se forme sous l'exigence de tout dire. Je réfléchissais au sens de "tout dire" par rapport à "attester"... Si il se forme *sous l'exigeance *de tout dire, n'atteste-t-il pas? Es que no veo realmente el contraste....

Es lo que me hace preguntarme si el sentido "obvio" no estaría escondiendo otro....

A lo mejor lo he complicado para nada.... pero era pura curiosidad....
¿Cómo lo ves?

Bisous TB 
Petit Robert!!!


----------

